# solihull approach for autism



## shopgirl771

Hi, Has anyone been on the solihull approach course to help with managing behaviour of a child with autism?


----------



## MummyMana

No but I keep getting told I'm gonna get referred to it and can't seem to find any information about it :/ my daughter doesn't have a diagnosis of anything yet though...


----------



## mummy2o

Do you not have an Early Bird course in your area? I would highly recommend that as that is geared for children with autism and the advisors will help you with the problems you face with your child, rather than a one hat fits all approach they will give you several ideas to help you. There is a big waiting list (at least in my area) for it, but what you learn and information (we had groups, services we were signed posted to if we needed extra help) and friendships with people in a similar situation outweighs the wait.


----------



## shopgirl771

its funny u should mention early bird as im going on a taster session this friday. the waiting lists in my area are so long they now run these initial sessions as a cutting exercise in the hope that people will drop out of the actual course. personally im hoping i find that its all ground ive already covered so i dont have to do it as trying to juggle the logistics for 11 weeks will be a royal pain but of course anything that will benefit us i'll find a way.

im just curious about solihull as im half way through it and i know friends with children on the spectrum who rave about it but i can not see how this strategy can be applicable to (most) autistic children. certainly not mine.


----------



## MummyMana

Could you tell me a bit about the solihull?


----------



## Reid

Hi ladies these courses how do you go about getting on them? 
My son doesn't have a diagnosis as of yet other than speech delay but if he was diagnosed I'd be really interested in going on one xx


----------



## shopgirl771

MummyMana said:


> Could you tell me a bit about the solihull?

hi, sure. the organisers stress alot that its a very subtle approach.
as far as i can see its largely about observing your childs feelings and actions and how your own feelings impact your childs actions and responses. the key points are containment/reciprocity and behaviour management of which none of the course is actually about behaviour management.

hope that helps a little.


----------



## shopgirl771

lynne1983 said:


> Hi ladies these courses how do you go about getting on them?
> My son doesn't have a diagnosis as of yet other than speech delay but if he was diagnosed I'd be really interested in going on one xx

hi. i think u can only access earlybird with a diagnosis. solihull u should be able to access through your local surestart childrens centre or if your child is school age your parent liason person. HVs might be able to refer too.
x


----------



## mummy2o

In South Gloucestershire we can self refer to solihull. As for the early bird, if health professionals suspect it might be autism you can have your name down in this area. Again is varies from region to region.

I would still recommend going on the early bird course, even if you know all the information at the taster. They come to your house and give you 2 1-1 hours just focusing on you and your child, on how to make improvements. Here it is run by people who work with special needs kids day in and day out, so have a lot of experience.

Our solihull is run by the surestart center and their staff are trained in teaching the program. I know they can (but likely won't) give the course 1-1 if you wish, so it might be worth asking them for advice next time your in on how to deal with your son, since they might also have ideas.


----------



## mummy2o

Right I'm now half way through Solihull course and I would still think Early Bird is better. In a way they are similar, but Early Bird tackles more of the autism and gives you more advice from what I've noticed, probably due to it being longer. The Solihull is different as it goes into how x's behaviour makes you feel, then it is the same with other people giving you advice (our leader doesn't have much input, although the Early Bird course leaders gave us loads)


----------



## Reid

I'm going to see about the more than words parents programme tonight it's being organised by the salt in my son's nursery.
I've looked at the website and it looks like a very good course will let you know how it goes xx


----------



## shopgirl771

haha lol im nearly half way through early bird now! although i was a bit sceptical at first its an amzing course and im very glad i came on it. mainly just to meet the course leaders as they have been full of support and advice. as you say the solihull course they dont give so much input. early bird is definatley more relevant.


----------

